# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Моя версия "Грустной  истории о маленькой девочке".

## наивная дурочка

эх,затронула меня задумка форумчанина...Попыталась написать..так как сама чувствую..Если не сочтёте за труд(а тут давольно много читать) то оцените..только честно..
    Жила на  свете маленькая девочка. Для всех она была просто Нюся. Для всех- это для медперсонала больницы, в которой она прожила 5 лет из своих шести. У неё неизлечимая ,в последнее время всё более прогрессирующая, болезнь. Анастетики ей не помогают, и её мучают ужасные  боли. Кроме того, Нюся сирота. Неизвестно, от чего она страдает больше-от  болезни или от одиночества, но её убеждают, что когда-нибудь она увидит счастье..и она верит..не может не верить.
   А где-то рядом жил Рома. Парень двадцати лет. Он из богатой, уважаемой семьи,в которой.кроме него,есть сестра.У Ромы куча друзей, по крайней мере тех.кто считает его своим другом..Он душа компании,он любим всеми..его убеждали в этом..
                                             *	*              *
    Как-то так выходит,что случай сводит порою ,казалось бы. несовместимых людей. Сводит и меняет их самих,меняет их судьбы. 
    Уже и не вспомнить,зачем Рома оказался в больнице,где жила Нюся.Да и не важно это.Главное-он заметил её. Точнее глаза.Грустные голубые глаза..и лишь потом увидел тоненькие ручки с тёмными жилками вен,светлые косички и коротенькое ситцевое платье. Она стояла в этом огромном больничном коридоре одна,совсем одна, и от этого казалась ещё более беззащитной. Похоже,она о чём-то думала. Какие мысли могут быть у этой крохи?! Знала ли она о своей болезни,знала ли что ждёт её?-неизвестно,но если и не знала,то догадывалась..иначе откуда в её глазах эта неизъяснимая печаль,поразившая Рому?Он ещё ничего не знал о ней.не знал кто она, не знал о её обречённости. Всё это он узнает позднее.Узнает и не сможет не думать о ней. 
   С этого и началась история.
                                               *	*              *
   Рома стал навещать Нюсю каждый день, всё больше и больше привязываясь к ней. Он приносил ей сладости, игрушки и наряды, читал книжки и всячески забавлял. Только с ним она забывала о болях и смеялась, чего от неё давно уже  никто не слышал. 
  Особенно парень любил.когда она садилась напротив него и ,оттягивая ему сначала одно ухо,а потом другое,нараспев повторяла: Ромашка-а-а (так она называла его) сме-е-еешной.Тогда он принимал серьёзный вид (отчего делался для неё ещё более забавным) и говорил : «Анна,не дури»,потом улыбался и показывал ей язык.Девчушка хохотала и повторяла : «сме-е-е-ешной!смешной Ромашка».А он..он был просто счастлив,и его уже не волновало.что это общение вызывало у родителей недоумение, у сестры смех и презрение  у друзей. Ей и ему было хорошо,и это было для парня главным.
                                               *	*              *
   Однажды Рома принёс ей очередного плюшевого зверя,от которых Нюся была без ума от радости.
- Знаешь, не надо больше..не приноси .-Неожиданно сказала девочка.
-Почему,-удивился парень.-тебе не нравится?
- Нравится..но..они не такие..у них глаза пустые..и злые, -закончила она почти шёпотом.
-А надо что б какие?
-А надо..знаешь,- продолжала она, - мне давно-давно снится медведь..Он во-о-от (она развела руками) такой и глаза у него добрые..и смешные..как у тебя.
-Как у меня? Ладно,будет исполнено!- И они засмеялись.
                                            *	         *              *
  Прошла неделя, а обещанный медведь никак не был найден.Легко сказать «с добрыми глазами».а как это-с добрыми?!Рома  решительно не понимал этого.
     Как то вечером парень  шёл мимо витрин магазинов. Вдруг с одной прямо (как ему показалось) на него смотрел медведь. Настоящий плюшевый бурый медведь с чёрными смеющимися глазами-бусинками. Таких сейчас редко встретишь. Роме показалось,что это ТОТ САМЫЙ медведь. Нераздумывая, он купил его и совершенно счастливый и предвкушающий то.как рада будет Нюся.вышел на улицу. «С небес на землю» его вернул мобильный. Звонили из больницы. Холодок пронёсся по нему. С предчувствием чего-то нехорошего Рома снял трубку:
-Роман?
-Да..Что? что-то с девочкой? да? говорите..
-Нам очень жаль. но..ей хуже. Мы не в силах что-либо  сделать. Приезжайте скорее, если сможете.
-Нет! нет, не может быть, вы ошибаетесь! скажите, что это неправда!- кричал он, хотя связь уже оборвалась..как и его сердце..
    Он не помнил, как добрался до больницы.10-15 минут показались ему вечностью. Парень не верил. не хотел верить ,что бы это была реальность. Всё ещё не веря в возможность того, что она может уйти, он ворвался в палату. Заметив то ли Рому, то ли долгожданного медведя. а может их двоих одновременно, Нюся болезненно улыбнулась. Как же она была бледна и беспомощна!
  Парень опустился на колени перед её кроватью. В висках стучала кровь, сознание мутилось. Еле сдерживая слёз, он положил рядом с Нюсей игрушку, она обняла её слабыми ручками и взглянула на Рому, снова слабо улыбнувшись.
- Он такой,.. совсем такой..такой же смешной..как и ты..-почти шёпотом говорила девочка.
   Вероятно, ей было ужасно больно, но она не хотела, что бы Рома знал об этом. Тут она заметила слёзы на его щеках и дрожащий подбородок:
-Не надо..не надо..Ромашка,..какой же ты..смешной. я так..люблю тебя..Ромашка..-она, вероятно, хотела ещё что то добавить, но не смогла..
   На её лице была всё та же робкая, тихая  улыбка,ручки всё так же сжимали медведя, а глаза смотрели на Рому..смотрели, но уже ничего не видели.
- Я тоже. тоже тебя люблю! не надо! подожди, не оставляй меня, слышишь. не оставляй меня одного!!слышишь, не надо!- но она уже не слышала его. А он всё повторял и целовал её маленькие ручки.
-  Пойдёмте, сейчас она уже не мучается, -говорил врач. -Пойдёмте.
                                          *	*              *
    Парень шёл по набережной. Был вечер.Шумели волны, кричали чайки,солнце уже садилось.Но парень шёл,не видел и не слышал ничего.Он брёл долго.а может ему так только казалось.Он остановился. Парнем  был Рома.
   Он посмотрел на заходящее солнце.Он видел красную полоску заката,отблески воды,синее-синее небо,на  котором собирались облака. Яркое,жизнерадостное небо.Ему стало противно.Не от того ли что сейчас это небо напоминало его размалёванную сестру,смеющуюся над его чувствами к маленькой девочке?
     Он отвернулся и закрыл глаза. Но так всё пережитое представлялось ещё ярче.Он встал и пошёл дальше,не разбирая дороги. Воспоминания в беспорядочном,безумном хороводе вились в его голове.
     Он вспомнил первую встречу с Нюсей, вспомнил её беззащитность. Потом в его памяти всплыло,как однажды Нюся обвила его шею руками и наивно спросила:
-Ромашка,а ты знаешь,как я тебя люблю?!
- Как?- спросил он тогда.ожидая услышать «очень сильно», а она вдруг ответила:
- Как брата,- и смутилась. сама не зная чему.
      Потом вспомнил похороны.Как мучительно было видеть её такой!. А рядом был медведь со смеющимися глазами. Казалось, плюшевый зверь  смеялся над ним,а Рома завидовал ему и думал: отчего я не он?отчего я здесь один ,а он с ней..? 
..Он шёл по набережной и думал,как дальше жить.У него было куча друзей,родных,родители..Но он был одинок.Так же одинок как и она .Его любили многие .но любовь эта была фальшива. Вся жизнь его была тьмой,а он думал это свет.И понял действительность лишь тогда,когда увидел настоящий лучик света,когда он нашёл Нюсю,которая любила его, а не деньги.Любила таким,каким он был.Пошёл дождь и скрыл его слёзы. И эти слёзы не были слезами  слабости,нет,это были слёзы благодарности ей, которая открыла ему глаза..но закрыла свои. Конечно,было бы гуманней,узнав о болезни, усыпить её,что бы не заставлять бесцельно мучаться.. Вся жизнь её была-страдания,но такой ли бесполезной она оказалась?  Рома шёл ,а в голове его вертелись вопросы:зачем,почему,за что.как дальше?,вертелся Нюсин смех и фраза: «сме-е-е-шной, Ромашка, смешной!»,и снова вопросы.на которые  не знал ответа.Он поднял глаза к небу,ища ответа там,но серое небо безучастно молчало и только тихо плакало дождинками. А Рома вдруг вспомнил,что однажды припозднился к Нюсе и застал её вот с такими же крупными слезами.Это был единственный раз,когда видели её слёзы. «Глупенькая..думала я не приду..думала.-бросил..А я бы не бросил её..ни-ко-гда..»

----------


## Mia

> У неё неизлечимая ,в последнее время всё более прогрессирующая, болезнь. Анастетики ей не помогают, и её мучают ужасные  боли...


 Только начала читать - сразу косяк, всё равно пока всех букф не осилю, пишу сейчас. Если планируешь всерьёз писательствовать ( а у тебя есть потенциал). Для литературного пр-ния надо указать, какая именно болезнь, краткая история, почему анестетики не помогают ( морфины помогут всегда). Чтоб читатель больше проникся... правдоподобнее как-то чтоб было. А то мне так и хочется сказать: "Не верю!" Пейсательство это нелёгкий труд... тут иногда требуется провести мини расследование, нарыть достоверную информацию... У тебя хорошо получается передать именно впечатление (сужу по предыдущему рассказу), может тебе в поэты податься?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

У вас есть талант к писательству. Мне понравилось!
*когда-нибудь она увидит счастье* - когда нибудь вылечиться. Хотя врачи знают, что это невозможно!!!
*но она уже не слышала его. А он всё повторял и целовал её маленькие ручки.* - я представляю это в виде фильма. Кстати, надо дописать "Хотя девочка умерла, парень держал её за ладонь и ощущал жизнь, по крайней мере ему так казалось. Ладонь и пальцы были теплыми. Ему нравилось гладить её по спине и животу, им обоим это нравилось. А теперь он никогда не будет это делать и эта мысль приводила его в ужас".
Я представляю это в виде фильма. Звучит женский вокал в верхнем регистре. Камера смотрит на кровать, из девочки вылетает душа. Она разговаривает со своим телом, потом начинает уходить, камера смотрит в спину.
*А рядом был медведь со смеющимися глазами. Казалось, плюшевый зверь смеялся над ним* - вариант "медведь вчера казался таким милым, а сегодня казалось он смеялся над горем, это была злая улыбка и парень услышал этот адский смех, говорящий ему о том что он так бессилен и ничего не мог сделать чтобы вылечить девочку".
Вариант концовки "Парень стоял на мосту, внизу была река, дул сильный ветер, развеваший его волосы. Он стоял у края моста, увидел призрак девочки, она подлетела к нему . Он понял что хочет к ней, потому что они стали одним целым. Она взяла его за руки, потянула на себя ...и Рома упал. Девочки не было, это была галлюцинация. Рома разбился об воду/получил травму, не смог всплыть и утонул. Но он был с ней . Теперь уже навечно. Камера смотрит им в спины, показывая небо, а впереди раскрытые двери в рай и яркий свет, и они уходят туда взявшись за руки. Девочка в плаще, голова закрыта, тело полностью спрятано, виден только силуэт девочки".

----------


## наивная дурочка

Спасибо за комменты))когда я начала это писать тот же косяк с правдоподобностью был у меня.поверьте,над этими вопросами я думала.Но это ж очень сложно в рамках форума написать так чтоб более менее сжато но при этом передать как можно больше ощущений.создавая впечатление.Если б я писала книгой ну или повестью,то конечно бы раскрыла и историю каждого героя шире,шире бы описала их жизнь.эмоции и проч.

----------


## greygreybrown

Впечатляет. Недостатка реалистичности я не обнаружил а это "сме-е-е-ешной" во время чтения я почти что "слышал".

----------

